# Choice of a Cabbage Cure



## Najim (Jul 14, 2009)

The Botanical name for a CABBAGE is “Brassica oleracea” which is widely used for food consumption.

a) Cabbage is rich in the many nutrients such as

Vitamin A: responsible for the protection of your skin and eyes.
Vitamin B: helps maintain integrity of nerve endings and boosts energy metabolism.
Vitamin C: an all-important anti-oxidant and helps the mitochondria to burn fat.
Vitamin E: a fat-soluble anti-oxidant, which plays a role in skin integrity.

b) The most interesting property of this vegetable is its power to reduce the risk of developing a colon cancer. This is due to its high contents of fibers and chemicals in it. Fibers strengthen our intestines and increase our transit movements. Cabbage also contains chemicals that suppress tumor growth and protect cells against free radicals.

c) Drinking Cabbage juice to an amount of 25-50 ml everyday can treat headache, asthma, bronchitis and other digestion problems. You can also dab white cabbage juice on your mouth to cure ulcer and it works really faster.

d) Cool cabbage leafs are recommended for nursing mothers who suffer from breast engorgement. Regular intake of cabbage juice will help reduce the stress, and it can be used for prevention of engorgement as well. Many nursing mothers have relieved of feeding troubles with the simple techniques.

e) Cabbage is very effective to overcome constipation. Sauerkraut, or s

auerkraut juice, is particularly good for a sluggish intestinal tract, and for more serious cases of constipation. Sauerkraut juice, with a little lemon juice added, is helpful for diabetes. Raw sauerkraut juice stimulates the body in general, and when mixed with tomato juice, makes a wonderful laxative. It is very high in vitamin C and lactic acid.

However there are certain precautions that needs to be taken care:

* Never buy halved or quarter heads of cabbage though it might have been wrapped.
* The Chopped away leaves lose Vitamin C and that are rich in Cabbage.
* Wash the Cabbage only before cooking.
* Always buy heavy solid heads of cabbage so that you don't lose the Vitamin content and in it.

Next time you find any problems with your digestive tract or with a grossing breast, all you need to think about is just CABBAGE


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

+1 on not buying pre cut cabbage. I'd say never buy pre cut veggies or fruits of any kind at the store. Who knows if the cutting equipment is clean. You can doa better job cutting it yourself.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with not buying precut, we don't either. We also prefer to only buy U.S. or Canadian grown produce. We avoid other continents unless we are there. No telling when it was picked. Bananas are the only exception, then it is only Chiquita or Dole.


----------



## shirls (Mar 18, 2009)

And a note on growing cabbages.....they get eaten by white cabbage moth, unless you grow the red ones, that nothing touches, i have grown them for three years now and not used a drop of pesticide, the bugs dont touch them , although they are not quite as nice as the normal cabbage.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like Weight Watchers cabbage soup, great for loosing weight, it's actually negative points. I make a batch every month, lasts about a week.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

home made kraut, cabbage & salt, only.. fermented.. is as healthy a veggie as there is. 

pasteurizing it kills the ferment, and ruins the digestibility. Home made is not only far superior, it's the only kind.


----------



## roaringaslan (Mar 4, 2010)

*more about homemade sourcrout*

how exactly is it done?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

roaringaslan said:


> how exactly is it done?


Check out the recipe share section. I think there is one maybe two recipes for kraut on it.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

mitchshrader said:


> home made kraut, cabbage & salt, only.. fermented.. is as healthy a veggie as there is.
> 
> pasteurizing it kills the ferment, and ruins the digestibility. Home made is not only far superior, it's the only kind.


Oh you gotta throw some caraway seed in a batch! Quite good.


----------

